# Tolkien Board Game



## BluestEye (Feb 18, 2002)

I wanted to ask you people your opinion about this board game. I thought about buying it, but then I thought maybe I'll consult with you and see what you have to say about it.

well, here the link to it's description in Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN2/B00005NK1Z/ref=pd_sim_toys/102-6441754-0640950

Thanks a lot,

BluestEye


----------



## Hirila (Feb 18, 2002)

I`ve got it myself and once you`ve understood how to play it`s great!

You will need to read the rules some times before you understand enough for playing it a first time. But the rest comes when playing. 

btw, it`s best being played in the evening when it`s rainging and the wind howls. That makes real feeling like you`re really playing against Evil. And you will need candles! 

Buy it! You won`t be disappointed!


----------



## BluestEye (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks, Hirila, for your tips 
Actualy, I play AD&D with some friends and we always do the things that you wrote: we put candles, we put a fantasy music, and play in the dark when only the light of the candles are iluminating the table. This is pure fantasy-roleplaying 

Thanks again,
BluestEye


----------



## DGoeij (Jun 30, 2002)

*LOTR Board Game*

My parents gave me the LOTR board game for my birthday. It's created by Reiner Knizia from 999 Games, with illustrations by John Howe.
I still have to find the time and the people to really play it, but I have tried it out by myself. 
I was wondering if anyone else has played this game too. It was first out in 2000, but off course with the movie-publicity it sold pretty good.

Funny detail, in the background of the character-card that portrayals Pippin, you can see part of a green flag with a white horse on it. Somebody messed up I guess.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jul 4, 2002)

I've seen it in shops and I do want to get it. But the question Dgoeij- is it any good?

ps please say yes. I want it. Have you played it yet?


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 6, 2002)

I want the game but it costs sooooo much!
But i'm saving money so soon i can get it yahoo! I want to buy the Hobbit board game as well, i know where i can get it too. For once i'm half organised!


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 6, 2002)

I've tried it. Alone. Off course, a board game is only fun together with other people. But most of my friends interested in a game like this don't live close by.
Tonight me and my girlfriend will play it for real the first time, so I'll inform you asap.


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 9, 2002)

ASAP didn't work out, my girlfriend didn't have an internet connection at the house she was staying. 
Anyway, we played it about 5 times during the weekend and succeeded in destroying the Ring once, the fourth time we played. 
The other times we were either caught by Sauron or failed the challenges. (all players work together against Sauron, who wins when players fail) The first time we even got as far as Mordor (stage 4 and the final stage in the game), but the second time we barely escaped Moria, which is the first stage. 
I think it's better to play it with more than two people. It's possible, but very hard too. But at least we understand the game quite well now.

It looks beautiful and all aspects relate directly to the book and are very recognizable for a LOTR fan. If you already like to play board games, this is a good one too.


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 11, 2002)

Well, take a seat. It's not really comparable to something like monopoly. If you know the game Settlers from Catan (same company), you should understand how different.
It's basically cards and thinking up the best way how to use them in order to make progress on the boards, but it has a factor solely based on luck and chance. The balance is great IMHO. 

It works basically like this. You play on several boards. The main one is just several spots where you place a pawn to see how far you are getting. You go from Bag End to Mordor, by Rivendell, Moria, Lothlorien, Helms Deep and Shelob's Lair. Mordor is the final stage, where the end goal is destroying the Ring (off course).
All players work as a team, but represent different characters. There's Frodo, Sam, Pippin, Merry and Fatty. Dofferent characters have different personal assets, so that makes it already lively.

The main board also has a row of fifteen spots, reaching from 0 (White) to 15 (Black). Pawns that represent the different Hobbits playing (those are the actual players, minimun two, max five) and Sauron (a sort of Barad-Dur) are placed on this part. Sauron moves from 15 towards 0, the Hobbits usually move from 0-15. When Sauron reaches a Hobbit, the player is out of the game. So the less happens on that part the better.
Now, Bag End, Rivendell and Lothlorien are safe havens (of course) where players recieve cards, can buy steps back towards the White etc.
Moria, Helms Deep, Shelob's Lair and Mordor are the Scenarios, represented by other playing-boards. Most of the actual playing goes on here. Several paths are on these boards, represented by symbols, Friendship, Travelling, Fighting, Hiding.

By playing cards, the players (as a team) can progress across these paths. Problem is, things can go wrong. Instead of a dice, you turn tiles to see what you are supposed to do. Sometimes these tiles let you make an extra step on one of the paths, sometimes they force you to work out an Event. In Moria for instance, one of those is: The Orcs Attack, which means you have to lay down several cards with symbol Fighting, instead of using them for the progress on the board. Or you get to choose to let one Hobbit make three steps towards Black OR move Sauron three steps towards the White. So a team must decide whether to let one of them drop on the scale or let Sauron get closer to all of them. Nasty, but funny.

The Scenario ends when the end of the main path has been reached or all the events have been played. The last thing means usually that you have lost a great deal of cards and all players have come very close to Sauron. The paths are the 'easy' way out.

In Mordor it eithers end with players destroying the Ring or the Ring destroying the players, the first case meaning the players won, the latter they lost. In all other scenarios the game ends (and the players lost) when every single player has failed to meet certain demands (because then you have to leave the game) or the Ringbearer reached Sauron on the Black and White scale, because sauron then retrieves the Ring.

Sometimes you have to roll a dice, but it's usually not a good thing. It can either mean you have to go one, two or three steps towards Black, drop two cards or put Sauron one step towards the White. Only one side of the dice leaves you unharmed.

The Ring is also important, it can be used once every Scenario for progress, but the Ringbearer can get into trouble too. The Ring starts with Frodo but that can change throughout the game. My girlfriend and I ended up with Sam (she was playing Sam at the time) carrying the Ring into Mordor.  

I hope you can understand most of it. It's not a very difficult game, but it has multiple options for every player in every turn. IMO it makes it a great game, but you definatly need to play it a few times before you are able to get a hang of all the things possible.


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 11, 2002)

There's already an expansion set out too!?! Somehow they added scenarios of Isengard and something else. 
I found a job again, and however it kept me from joining in on the latest attempt of record breaking, it works out farely well for my bank account.
Maybe I'll buy the expansion myself. But with DVD's and the next movie coming out at the end of the year, maybe I shouldn't. University costs money as well.


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds like an honest student job. My new job is watching car parks and parking lots, fixing minor errors in the ticket machines etc.
It pays pretty decent, but the only thing you get to hear is when something goes wrong. People do not tend to be too happy then.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 13, 2002)

*Middle Earth Risk*

I once saw rules for a Middle Earth variant of the board game Risk. It was a long time ago tho'....

Anyone else ever seen that? We could potentially organise a game somehow... maybe... To be honest I only ever played Risk when I had FAR too much time on my hands tho'!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 13, 2002)

risk is a loooooooong-hard game. I tell ya I once tried playing it-spent the 1st hour figuring out how to play then another 4 hours playing.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 13, 2002)

That is such a awesome game! Yes, though it does take a long time it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

Risk is a great game,especially when you play it with your friends (in teams) and there's drinking involved! 
Maybe a Middle Earth Risk would be even better?


----------



## Eliot (Oct 17, 2002)

That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

ummmmm.............. wut's risk???


----------



## Eliot (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a board game. You basically try to take over the world and totally wipe your enemys off the map (literally). Look it up on google.com
That is a search engine.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

first off let me state that i am not stupid.

1) i know that it's a board game. duh.
2) i kno wut google is. i use it often. i just don't have time to look up some board game now.


----------



## Leto (Nov 5, 2002)

Risk a 'long' hard game? ha! No one here has ever played Civilization, have you? The original, Avalon Hill board game (that the computer game is based on)...with a full 8 players, it takes at least 12 hours, if not more. Then there's 'Axis and Allies', 'Twilight Imperium'...'RISK' is for amateurs! *lol* But it does have very simple rules (though too dependent on complete luck)...which means it is easy to modify and adapt. 
Middle Earth RISK might be cool...though it wouldn't be a very good representation of anything that happens in 'Lord of the Rings', or the battles there. (since there are really only two sides in the war of the ring...and in Risk every player is for themself) But you could change the rules around so that one player is 'Sauron', and the other players could be the free peoples...it wouldn't follow the story, but represent building up of forces over a long time. The good players could be 'Gondor', 'Rohan', and maybe Elves in Lorien or Rivendel, and maybe also Dwarves in Erebor. Another player might be Saruman, and the forces of Isengard. But the evil forces would have to have different rules for building up of armies, or else they would start with many more territories than the 'good' players, so the balance would be maintained. It is doable. I think an 'Axis and Allies' format would be far more appropriate for the War of the Ring, though. In fact, there might be a game like that already made somewhere. Will have to think about that one...War of the Ring/Axis and Allies. Would have to divide up the map so it keeps things balanced, the way 'Axis and Allies' does...and add rules about the quest of the Ring, the fellowship, etc...


----------



## Leto (Nov 6, 2002)

it's one thing to have a game of 'Risk' that has pieces which look like things from Middle Earth, and a map of middle earth. But it is another to have a game which actually reflects the conditions of middle earth at certain time periods, like the war of the ring. If it does not do this, then it might as well be a child's version of 'Warhammer'...a game with lots of cool looking pieces, but without a real Middle Earth story/scenario to make it 'Tolkien'. 

A strategy game that reflects the conditions in Middle Earth just prior to and during the 'War of the Ring' would be really interesting, including the factor of the one ring...the free people deciding on what to do with it, Sauron and Saruman trying to find it, trying to figure out what their enemies are going to do with it...as well as amassing armies, strategically placing different types of 'units', and relying on a little bit of luck in battle. 
The events that take place in the book need not necesarily occur. The free people's may decide to use the ring to gain power, allowing them to amass a force comparable to Sauron's. They made decide to try and hide it somewhere, hoping that Sauron will not deploy too many forces to look for it. They may send it to be destroyed, but not necessarily along the same path the characters in the book took, and not necessarily accompanied by the same amount of force. There would be rules, apart from the large scale battles, that reflect a single person or small group of people travelling quietly, and also rules which allow for the searching, finding, and attacking of those people (the fellowship). 
Some 'units' may only be individual powerful creatures, such as the witch king, and the other nazgul...maybe Gandalf as well, and/or other powerful characters like Glorfindel, who can stand up to the Nazgul. 

Obviously, the evil forces must begin with somewhat of an advantage, at least in number, otherwise the free people would never bother to do anything with the ring, they'd just fight. The ring is their one greatest hope of defeating Sauron (though not the only hope). If they can destroy it, Sauron is defeated. If they use it, they may be able to amass enough force to hold him back, or defeat his armies. (maybe) If Sauron finds it, he will become even more powerful...at which time the free people's only hope is in superior tactics and luck, since they will be rediculously outnumbered. Either way, the game isn't over until either Sauron himself is destroyed (via the ring), all his forces are destroyed and his strongholds thrown down (via force, probably using the ring), or the free peoples are utterly defeated and Sauron rules Middle Earth.


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *ummmmm.............. wut's risk??? *



You asked the question, you got an answer, then proceed with



> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *first off let me state that i am not stupid.
> 
> 1) i know that it's a board game. duh.
> 2) i kno wut google is. i use it often. i just don't have time to look up some board game now. *



No need to be rude with your reply.

Leto, please put a gap between paragraphs.......my eyesight is'nt what it used to be


----------



## Leto (Nov 7, 2002)

read reviews about that 'Risk: Lord of the Rings' game. Apparently, it is based on the first two movies/books (has movie pictures on the front). So it does not include Gondor and Mordor. (probably will be an expansion later to make more money). Only four players possible, total. Of course they are 'good' and 'evil', so there are really only two sides. Some elements from 'Risk: 2210 AD' (which is a lot of fun)...like a set number of turns for the game to take place in (which means you can finish in a couple hours), the winner is one with the most 'points' at the end, by controlling territories, having leaders and strongholds, and by playing cards. Unlike original 'Risk', but like '2210', there are different cards with random events and elements that change circumstances...let you add extra armies, make extra attacks, etc. There are rules for moving the fellowship through the land, I guess the good player gets points the further they get, evil player gets points for playing cards which delay them. 

I'm sure it could be fun. I wouldn't buy it, though, as a Tolkien enthusiast. Not enough detail for me. Maybe I'll develop my own 'War of the Ring' game, and sell it to somebody...


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 8, 2002)

Tell me when it's done. Seems to me that your idea is better than the one that is now for sale. Especially if you are an 'Axis & Allies' fan.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *I actually came across a LOTR Risk in the toy store a couple of weeks ago, with, orcs, dark riders, elves and everything. So no need to alter any rules, it is already out there (at least in Norway). Had a quick look at it, and it seemed OK.
> Agree with Leto: The Axis & Allies format would probably work out better. *



That sucks!! the other day me and my best friend were playin risk and we decided to make a middle-earth risk. then i saw somethin like it today and know this , this makes me madd!!!!!!!!!!!! we were gonna sell it to parker brothers (or one of those board game companies)!!!!!


----------



## FREEDOM! (Nov 9, 2002)

If u guys would like to talk about manuevers and strategies go to my thread in the Guild of Soldiery.


----------



## Spartan117 (Nov 12, 2002)

That is so wierd... My best friend and I were playing risk that same day and thought of the exact same thing , oh wait... that was you wasn't it. He he.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 19, 2002)

I think the Ring is too great a power to be reckoned with for a game based in the actual War of the Ring to be playable. Maybe it is just my limited imagination, but I don't see how the guy playing Sauron would play as blindly as the real Sauron, hehe. And the Ring would mess with the balance of power. 

But ME has a long history, and the game could be set in other periods. Gondor had many wars, and the peoples in Rhun, Harad, Umbar, and in the North (Rohirrim and their relatives) could be equally matched powers. This would be interesting, but wouldn't sell a lot, as most people only know about the movie  

I see a problem involving the other races, though. Most games of this sort are largely territorial, and the dwellings of elves and dwarves were comparatively small compared to men, but roughly equal in power. The problem is that the conquest of their dwellings would not be reflected in the conquest of a similar power. Even if Gondor had invaded Lothlórien (wow, what a concept), they would have got just a forest out of it, since by destroying the elves they would be destroying the source of the land's value. Maybe this should be a human's only game...


----------



## Snaga (Nov 19, 2002)

It interesting to hear that there is a commercially produced version now. When I played it years ago (or rather... didnt since it died) this was someones home-made variant. I really cant remember too much about it but I seem to recall that there was a ring-bearer who had to get to Mt Doom and there were Nazgul who had to get to him first. But beyond that I dont remember it. If someone has this game... let hear about it!

Here speaks one orc who is always looking for an excuse to stay up too late!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Nov 21, 2002)

well they are actually now selling a version of the risk as lotr in shops


----------

